# Betta thief caught in my house



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

2 days ago, one of my friend came to visit me and he brought his son with him and his son's friends (3 teens) were there also. While my friend and i we were chatting in the living room, his son and and his friends were look at my fishes. Sure i trusted them, i don't need to be around them. 
At the entrance of my house, i have a 65g tank sit there with a variety of tropical fishes inside, also i have some betta condo stick on each side top of the tank. I put some hm and hmplakat inside that day while i was cleaning their jars.
Because they were here so i did not have the time to put the fishes back into their jars. I was so busy chatting with my friend that i forgot about those teenagers but my little niece was with them, she is only 6 years old.
Few hours later, my niece came to me and keep bothering me, saying things i could not understand her because at the same time, i was talking to my friend so i could not understand a word from her. Then, i stop talking a little and she came to and she whisper into my ears and she said "i saw 2 of those boys took 2 black betta and put into their mouth", i look at her with big eyes and i said, are you sure ?? She said, i cross my heart. 
I can't believe his son's friends did that. I stand up and went toward the tank and my niece was right, 2 black hmplakat was missing in the betta condo.
I came back and i just say to my friend to tell his son friends to put the fishes they took back to the betta condo. So he asked where are the betta plakat ?? His son who didn't know because he didn't see his friends took the fishes didn't know what his father was talking about. Then, he look at his son friends and asked them, they couldn't say a word because the 2 fishes were in their mouth.
First, in my mind, how could you possibly hold a plakat and a little water in your mouth and how long can you stay like this ?? It is horrible what they did.
Of course my friend noticed right away that the betta were in their mouth so he told them to let it go, so i gave them 2 little plastic cups and they released both black hmplakat males. I think my friend was planning to stay longer but because of that, he decided to leave. 

Sure, he apologized to me for that incident but we are still friends like nothing happen. We know each other since high school and graduated from University together. I spoke to his son last night, he stop by at my house and excuse himself about his friends, and he said he didn't know his friends would do that because he just met them, so i told him whoever you are making friends with, just choose them wisely, what else can i say ??
Anyway, i still can't believe people will steal betta fish and hold them in their mouht, if they did it in my house, it means that they probably did it also somewhere else. I feel bad for them.
Anyway, because of the incident, my niece claim a reward, haha. There is a new store just opened near our house, forgot the name but they sell yogurt ice cream and you can pick your owns flavor and do it the way you like it, i am sure you know what i am talking about. She love that store, i told her i will take her to that store this friday and she can choose it the way she want.

Here are few photo of my betta condo where i put my fishes when i am short in jars or when i do water change, i put them inside temporary. You can see on the 1st photo the black hmplakat.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Didn't this happen to you before?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I believe a similar situation happened to a member on here that goes by the name of bettarainbow, it is horrible that anyone would do this. Who knows what compelled them to take on this behavior


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think there was another one that was similar - beer bottle, wasn't it? and the fish unfortunately died by that kid's ill-doings.

I'm sorry that happened to you! but I will say, good lil' 6 year old =D lol! I only let people I know in my house - I am not very trusting lol.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope the betta pooped in their mouths D:<


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I am a mean person. If you were as mean as I am, you could lead these boys to believe those poor fish had a rare tropical tapeworm that may or may not carry a flesh eating virus. 

It seems like the thing to do. :twisted:


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Olympia said:


> I hope the betta pooped in their mouths D:<


Oh lord xD I can't stop laughing.

From now on when I get betta's I''mma teach them in the ways of pooping and biting :3 Hopefully those teenagers have chunks of their gums missing.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Aus said:


> I am a mean person. If you were as mean as I am, you could lead these boys to believe those poor fish had a rare tropical tapeworm that may or may not carry a flesh eating virus.
> 
> It seems like the thing to do. :twisted:


I'd do the same thing!  I'd be like "see they were in those special containers because I have to treat them. They're teenagers they'll believe it lol


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Some people are so malicious! Just because they're small doesn't mean they're not LIVING, FEELING creatures!
Little punks ...


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Not only is this rude and cruel, but that's just disgusting! How could they possibly think that would work?!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Good on you for rewarding your niece!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I think there was another one that was similar - beer bottle, wasn't it? and the fish unfortunately died by that kid's ill-doings.


yes there was, i forgot her/his user name. a orange HMPK dragon male was stolen from a 16 year old boy, walking around with a beer bottle. she went to retrieve it and talked to his parents, they got him to spit it out, he got angry and went to his room, he kept the male in a tank full of angelfish. and took the betta out, and went back to the room, and flung the male at the floor. when she/he went to grab him and put him in water, he was dead.

this is very sad, that's why i don't allow people (besides one cousin) in my room without being watched, the last time my baby cousin over flowed a tank with pellets :shock: sorry to hear about it but at least there okay  beautiful betta's though


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I didn't know betta thievery was this common, I may have to start looking out.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

watch out with teens especially because it is tends to be them, they might grab'em and make them fight and post it on youtube or something. that's why they probably took two of them.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That's horrible.. I know if any of my friends (we're all teens) did that, I would not want to be their friend anymore.. But we're all pretty sane here so I trust them, plus they know how much my animals mean to me.. I don't get how you'd think this is okay? like OBVIOUSLY the person will notice, these people must be really unintelligent..


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> yes there was, i forgot her/his user name. a orange HMPK dragon male was stolen from a 16 year old boy, walking around with a beer bottle. she went to retrieve it and talked to his parents, they got him to spit it out, he got angry and went to his room, he kept the male in a tank full of angelfish. and took the betta out, and went back to the room, and flung the male at the floor. when she/he went to grab him and put him in water, he was dead.
> 
> this is very sad, that's why i don't allow people (besides one cousin) in my room without being watched, the last time my baby cousin over flowed a tank with pellets :shock: sorry to hear about it but at least there okay  beautiful betta's though


How anyone can even be capable of such cruelty is far beyond me.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

the greed on having fish for some reason :I it's pretty sad, they probably did steal something before, they thought they could get away with it

some teens (unlike me) you may call "heartless" to animals, they only care for them selfs, only people


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess I'm lucky I don't have teen friends? lol I'm a little old for them. But sll of my friends know If they want one i'll either A) give them one or B) help them find one


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

buy a VT male at a pet store, cheap :I am a teen as well but i don't have any friends really so am not worried. i only had one friend over, she wasn't interested in my fish, she already had one


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> buy a VT male at a pet store, cheap :I am a teen as well but i don't have any friends really so am not worried. i only had one friend over, she wasn't interested in my fish, she already had one


Better yet, don't buy one at all. If you're willing to keep a fish in your mouth to have it, you shouldn't be allowed to own one at all!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That is so cruel. I think I'd probably have lost it and driven them out of the house for that. 
Good on you for handling it so calmly, though.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

fjkasdlj;dklasj this scares me!

i have four younger siblings. i am 21, i have a 19 (almost 20) year old sister, a 16 (almost 17) year old brother, a 12 year old brother and a 3 year old sister.

the 16 year old has friends over a lot when he's in a musical and they're rehearsing near my house. now i'm paranoid they will be brats and try to get into the tanks!

and that the 12 year old will bring home friends sometime who will try to steal the fish


but the 3 year old knows not to touch.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Yikes.... frightening.

But uh... I would so swipe some of those girls if I could! ; ) Just gotta say, so pretty.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha silverfang ;-)


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I'd do the same thing!  I'd be like "see they were in those special containers because I have to treat them. They're teenagers they'll believe it lol


 *dumb teenagers! im 18 and i love my fish to death  and if anyone ever did that to Antione id probably do a lot worse than tell them a story haha


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol. I dont honestly think anyone would try it at our house because my boyfriend and I have a pretty large blade collection, coincidentally kept very close to my fishes


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:

anyone who tried stealing my fish would realize I would be extremely angry and it wouldn't be that hard to find the dummy who took them -.-


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

What the heck? WHY would they do that? Honestly what were they going to even DO with the fish?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

it was probably something like a dare -.- stupid people = stupid dares = stupid things.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's the thread
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=81745&highlight=Bettarainbow


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OMG! That is horrible, poor fishie! I almost cried (i never cry over sappy stories)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

so this is a lesson, don't leave no body around the fish unless you know they wouldn't try to steal it. like my cousin, she isn't interested in betta's really, but she loved to look at my fries when i had them


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

MadameDesu said:


> Some people are so malicious! Just because they're small doesn't mean they're not LIVING, FEELING creatures!
> Little punks ...


Exactly. This is what upsets me the most :/ 

I can't believe they would even think this is a good idea? How could they not automatically think, "ew gross?" I am so sorry this happened to you, I hope the fish is doing okay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Moderator said:


> I believe a similar situation happened to a member on here that goes by the name of bettarainbow, it is horrible that anyone would do this. Who knows what compelled them to take on this behavior


 I believe it's the same person.


----------

